# MachTach Tachometer build...Done!



## rbertalotto (Jan 24, 2015)

I finished building and installing a MachTach tachometer to my lathe. Lots of pictures so I wrote an article about it and posted it on my web site.

www.rvbprecision.com

This was a fun project that adds great user value to your lathe.




Enjoy!


----------



## brav65 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the write up Roy.  I have my kit in hand, but am still practicing my soldering skills on some small electronics kits.  :thumbzup3:


----------



## rbertalotto (Jan 24, 2015)

Keep the tip of the soldering iron nice and sharp. I file mine to a good point. Then a scrub pad sponge in a dish of water. Wipe the tip of the soldering iron constantly to remove excess solder. Heat the board and the wire, then apply a dab of solder. It takes VERY little solder on this board.

Install a bunch of components, flip the board over and solder all of them. Clip the wires. Install more components and solder. Do as much soldering at one time as possible. 

Good Luck!


----------



## brav65 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Roy.  Plus make sure there is the correct amount of air in the ball, Go Pats!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice tach. I like the angled mount on the display.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## rbertalotto (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks folks!


----------

